# Cabin Fever Redux - Who all's going?



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I had dinner tonight with a few fellow live steamers (eight to be exact) and of those eight, five (including myself) are making the trip northwards to Cabin Fever Expo next weekend. It seems as if we might have a rather large turnout of MLS guys. Who all out there is going??   


Not trying to be repetitive, or trying to boost my post count, just trying to figure how many people are going.
(and whatcha bringin'?)


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

I'll be there with C-16, GS-4 and AC-12. Jeff will be there on Saturday/Sunday with his C-16 and his "used-to-be-a-mogul" 4-4-0. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan - aare you even going to have any time to play with anything other then your Cab Foward? If your not running it you will be drooling over it. :0 

You will also get to see Lilly Belle out of the box, Dan's is going to have his there. Be warned on 1 tank of gas from cold water to no gas was 13 min of actual run time. About 5-7 mins to heat up to 40 PSI. VERY SAD. 

I'll be there, Probally the K28, Climax, what used to be a ruby. Hopefully I will have some special cars to run with the Ruby if they come here in time and I get them together.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Dave, 

Since I know your bringing the Wangerrooger..Wagontooter...Rotorooter...oh heck, the nice lil' Regner you have, I'll post up our list: 

Myself, Chuck, and two cars worth of: 
-Portable Track 
-GS-4 
-Coal Fired K-4 and Ruby 
-PFE Reefers, SP & PRR caboose/cabin car 
-A surprise 
-Maybe some Daylight cars...depends on the room we got left. 


P.S. 
Jay, 

He's gonna be so busy drooling over the AC-12, he won't notice that his GS-4 has new siderods on it! (oops, did I say that out loud??/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/angel_smile.gif)


----------



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope to be there on Saturday, that is if I get back from Japan on Friday as planned.  I will bring my Radio Controlled Ditcher as part of the work train for the K-28.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan on being there Saturday and Sunday with my C-19...oh wait, that hasn't arrived yet(!). Make that my K-28 and San Juan set (+1) and my 3 cyl shay, instead


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Moore called last night to confirm setup on Friday around 9 AM
See y'all about a week from now. 
Have safe trip.


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there all three days with my coal K27 and maybe a mogul.


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there with one of my coworkers. In an update from the post I made in the old forum we WILL be there in an official Aristocraft booth. Nothing like deciding at the last minute. 

George


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm coming on Sunday to see how long those 4 CFs really are...


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there all weekend with my son Cooper. We are bringing our Mike Chaney Climax and Shay, as well as some Hit & Miss engines and other items relating to other stuff at the show. 

Regards, 
Cliff 
Cary Model Railroaders 
Cary, North Carolina


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there...as a vendor. Probably won't have much large scale stuff, tho....beyond a few static pieces suitable for scenery or flat car loads. Mostly bringing stationary engine kits, putt putt boats and other live steam toys this time. Please stop by and say "hi!" anyway, tho  

Anybody else staying at the Holiday Inn on Arsenal Rd?


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, if my chauffeur doesn't loose his way.  Maybe I should bring my GPS just in case. I will be bringing my Mortimer and Wilma since they are the only ones I have so far.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife and I still hope to make cabin fever. I still am holding out hope that my Ogwen kit will arrive in time for me to get it ready. Cheers Mike and Michele T


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

It's just a little too far for me to drive but I hope you all have fun. Could one of you guys attending please ask the show promoters if they plan on having any more of the Men, Metal & Machines shows out here in California? The last show they did out here we had Bob Starr's live steam track setup and about a dozen guys running. Pretty good turnout for not much preparation time. I know there are alot of people I have talked to that really miss that show! Please let them know the CA guys would like them to come back! 

Steve


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dhamer52 on 01/10/2008 4:48 PM
I'll be there, if my chauffeur doesn't loose his way.  Maybe I should bring my GPS just in case. I will be bringing my Mortimer and Wilma since they are the only ones I have so far.

OK wise guy, I know where you live, at least I think I do, at least you better hope I do since I am your _"chauffeur"./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif_


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pcentral on 01/10/2008 11:57 PM
. ...Could one of you guys attending please ask the show promoters if they plan on having any more of the Men, Metal & Machines shows out here in California? ...
Steve

If I remember rightly from  the vendor meeting last year, they really loved doing the show, even though it was a haul for them....but the problem was not enough vendors and spectators for them to break even considering the rents and stuff out there.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

While I can't make it this year I hope you all have a great time. I look forward to seeing the pictures of the big iron. 
John


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Work and family plans are getting in the way.... but still trying for a small window of visitation..


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Window opens if:

Sunday drive to picnic grounds
Visit to the Dutch Country
Ride the Dinner train at Strasburg

Probably the best shot:

DISCOUNT OUTLET STORES!!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01/11/2008 9:24 AM


Probably the best shot:

DISCOUNT OUTLET STORES!!


 BINGO!!


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll be there starting Friday morning as a vendor. If anyone has any "please bring this for me" requests, please call me this weekend. 

Royce 
Quisenberry Station - Live Steam Models 
703-399-9643


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Wrong phone number... correct is 703-799-9643 

Royce (still trying to figure out how to post my new signature)


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Royce - I want a LS big boy. I will even settle on a non aster BB (cause Im so easy to please) 

Oh, and I did not receive Rod's quick disconnects yet.


----------



## TomsORandLC (Jan 11, 2008)

Aloha
I'll be there with my Hawaiian Fowler and either C-21 or K-28 on Saturday. Look forward to seeing everyone. This is probably my first post as I have a Mac and for some reason I can never get it to allow replies/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif. Using a different computer this time.

Tom


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

We decided to load the van yesterday based on the fine weather.  Speaking of weather- forecast good thus far for the upcoming weekend.  The 26 x 58 foot layout fit well but the real challenge is always the re-loading after the meet, kinda like a suit case on a trip.









Excitement builds as we look forward to all those attending and their various locomotive power.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday around 10:00-10:30am, bringing my Aster Mikado.  Hopefully, I can get a timeslot to run!

-Jeff


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I coming up Thursday night and will there to help with setup Friday AM around 9:00. I'll have my newly rewired Berk, a Mike Chaney Climax with a log train with knuckle couplers, and the Sandy River 24. Going to leave the other radios at home due to potential conflicts with the boaters. 

It has been a good while since I've been to a steamup. I'm looking forwadrd to seeing everybody again. 

Mike


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on saturday, hoping to get some track time in on the smaller layouts (all I have are 2-coupled locos). Just look for me in a red t-shirt with a logo on my left chest that says "wabash frisco and pacific rr"....


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01/13/2008 9:26 AM
We decided to load the van yesterday based on the fine weather.  Speaking of weather- forecast good thus far for the upcoming weekend.  The 26 x 58 foot layout fit well but the real challenge is always the re-loading after the meet, kinda like a suit case on a trip.
Got any room in there for locos or rolling stock???/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Not much room left in that van Charles, guess that explains the "kit " form of the CF Ryan is working on/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Actually, we have created a bit more room.  We took off the straps from the boards allowing for the 6 section yard to be placed into the track area.  Secondly, we have gone to the yellow folding legs, much more compacted but much heavier.

Extra room-
Of course, in the center of the van is a void yet to be filled with tools, and train items!  Without a doubt the van will have no extra space given that we are transporting not only our "goods" but that of a few customers to and from having done work on retrofits.

I am hoping to have room for a boat to run at the pond on Sunday.

One advantage (disadvantage in costs) is that Ryan will be driving his car with the locomotives.  Particularly necessary given that we will have 2 CF locomotives to bring along with the KFC, RFC, GS4-GW,  and well....space will tell the actual line up.

Trying to get all ready so that I can sleep easy that evening before and get that "refreshing" early morning start (NOT- never a morning person).


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

The CF is all back together, with no leftover screws!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Seadawg you ole swabbie ! This here groundpounder/gravelaggitator will be there on Friday and Saturday. Get ready to run trains 
Noel


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rbednarik on 01/14/2008 8:30 AM
Jeff, 

The CF is all back together, with no leftover screws! " align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" />


Ryan  - Will this unit be running at Cabin Fever?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
There is one sure way to find out.....be there!!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Rose on 01/14/2008 2:30 PM
I wish... 

You Better if you need someone to help fix that plastic roadbed!!! It has already ben arranged for the kidnap to happen....Be on alert for the red van....


----------



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi I am looking forward to my first cabin fever. I will be arriving on Friday am, and will check in at the hotel, Best Western, and then come to the convention center. I hope to be there soon enough to be able to help with the set ups. see you all soon Bob Root Steamerbob


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, great to see you here and it will be good to see you at Cabin Fever.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated auction photo gallery- lots of good stuff.  Great "large "scale train sets!!!
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=362486


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 01/14/2008 2:35 PM
Posted By David Rose on 01/14/2008 2:30 PM
I wish... 

You Better if you need someone to help fix that plastic roadbed!!! It has already ben arranged for the kidnap to happen....Be on alert for the red van....

 OK OK OK ...... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif I CAN'T TAKE THE PRESSURE!!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  I'll be on the "alert"... Just give me a few minutes to pack my trains.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

BTW- Are you running a cattle car train or J&S coaches?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be bringing both, hopefully the coaches fit well in my box I built


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Rose on 01/15/2008 6:29 AM
 OK OK OK ...... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif I CAN'T TAKE THE PRESSURE!!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  I'll be on the "alert"... Just give me a few minutes to pack my trains.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

BTW- Are you running a cattle car train or J&S coaches?



So, does that mean you're going then? Hope to see you there.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

As an added enticement, I'll bring a partial bottle of dye/alcohol weathering solution...... 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are making this really hard.... LOL


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

I know you really want an articulated. I have a solution. Buy Jerry Reshew's black unlettered Garratt, put Flying Grande lettering on it along with road # 500. No need to suffer "articulation envy". It even has outside frames like a K. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Actually someone else is making this very hard!  For us it's very easy: give us live steam or death.  Well, I hope you enjoy your weekend with the family.


----------



## pgregores (Jan 2, 2008)

I am coming you friday night after. my cab foward should arive wed and also plan to bring my mongral and 3 cyl shay and k-28.  this is my first formal steamup and I am looking foward to meeting you guys as I have been lurking on mls for about a year.

thanks pete gregores


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete
Welcome aboard.  Your cab forward will make it a running total of a half dozen.  Have a safe trip


----------



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

It there such a thing as a shirt for cabin fever, if not, might be a great idea. something with a logo and year on it bob


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob
Shirts are available through the Cabin Fever organizers at the front table.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife and I are going to pass this year, supposed to be barely above 10' here on Sunday. I dont like leaving our two dogs along when its that cold, incase the heat or power goes out. And I dont like traveling that far with my old truck when its that cold out. I will attend both diamondhead and CF via the net this year and make one in person in 09. I did get my ogwen today, so maybe I can do some steaming this weekend if I get it built. Cheers. Mike and Michele T


----------



## modlmkr (Jan 3, 2008)

It there such a thing as a shirt for cabin fever, if not, might be a great idea. something with a logo and year on it bob


There is always a Cabin fever shirt each year, but not Railroad specific. The guy that does the shirts, Rich Sabol, is always there selling a wide range of other shirts. He is also a G scale guy, having done a very nice Ruby conversion. I suspect he could be talked into doing a RR shirt.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomorrow at this time we will be close to steam mecca on the East Coast for this coming weekend.  The weather seems to be true to the season but the travel should be smooth sailing.
TIme for the final check list, a good night sleep and then early start tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the stuff I have here is packed....still waiting on 2 boxes full of stuff. (Only about $600 worth). UPS says since I work out of the house I'm not a "real" business, so they will be delivered at THEIR convenience. I have stuff I really need to do today, but I'll be stuck waiting (im)patiently until the dude in brown decides to show up. 

My luck they will come tomorrow AFTER I'm gone.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The finale to the weekend event was a surprise to all the vendors and exhibitors.  We were invited to:
York Couty Hertiage Trust Museum for dinner (free)

http://www.yorkheritage.org/agindmuseum.html

Absolutely a treat given the great food and excellent exhibit of industrial power in the York area throughout history of the region.  If I had known in advance the layout and offering of the various companies represented the camera would have been filled!

The newest exhibition _Air, Land & Water: Transporting People & Products in York County_ allows visitors the opportunity to closely examine a Conestoga Wagon, 1937 Aeronca K Airplane, and Switcher Number 2287. Through these and other displays covering carriages, bicycles, canals, and automobiles, guests will experience the impact improved transportation methods had on York County from the 1700s to the present day. Apples, automobiles, potatoes and player pianos are a few of the many stories that relate the rich agricultural and industrial heritage of York County.   Visitors can enjoy an in-depth look at the history of many industries that made the county an international name in manufacturing. The large scale of the museum, once an industrial complex has provided space to reconstruct an 1830's grist mill, complete with an operating water wheel and an A-frame ammonia compressor, over 30' high, manufactured in 1904 to refrigerate a meat packing plant.   The Industrial & Agricultural Museum is located along the northern terminus of the York County Heritage Rail Trail that extends from York to Baltimore.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure WAS a surprise...as nobody mentioned it to me at all  And I was there till 4:30PM tearing down.....Makes me feel kind of loved./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The reception was Saturday night....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

STILL heard nothing...except that there wasn't going to be the usual vendor's meeting. Guess they quit asking once they had enough people say that they'd go. Nobody mentioned anything about any kind of reception on my side of the hall. Too bad. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif  It's ok, I was dog tired both nights anyway.   

OTOH I DID hear a LOT about sales being WAY off from previous years. I think I did about 1/2 of normal, and even PM Research said theirs were down significantly.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hugh crowd on Saturday and as with most events very light on Sunday (maybe it was football parties... or the economical worries).


----------

